

Detecting Light with Graphene - MikeCapone
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/23666/

======
hristov
I wonder how IBM keep inventing all these cool semiconductor stuff, and yet on
the business side they cannot do anything other than be consultants or
continue serving their legacy customers. Where are those huge dense memories
and hard drives they have been talking about for years now?

~~~
sp332
Believe me, they're getting more money by selling patent licenses to all sides
in each of those market segments than they would trying to compete in the
market.

